# newbie



## horsegirl4life (Jun 14, 2012)

hello everybody im new to forums and to the horse forum i have had a small amount of horse riding instruction and i am looking forward to learning more about horses and there care, my mother (tonyag26) and my father (mkman111) have shown this site to me and i am so amazed about all the information that it gives i am also very happy to say that i am thrilled to have black as a part of our family.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

horsegirl4life said:


> my mother (tonyag26) and my father (mkman111) have shown this site to me and i am so amazed about all the information that it gives i am also very happy to say that i am thrilled to have black as a part of our family.


welcome, its awesome that you guys are on here as a family!


----------



## horsegirl4life (Jun 14, 2012)

thank you very much im happy that im apart of horse forum


----------



## horsegirl4life (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks for the welcome and soon it will be the whole family once i get my sister signed up and once my brother gets to the age where he can get signed up and also once we teach black how to use a keyboard we can sign him up too lol


----------



## Transformer14 (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

We;re happy you're here too  Welcome! May you learn lots


----------



## horsegirl4life (Jun 14, 2012)

thank u Transformer14 im so glad to be here  and thank u sky i hope to learn lots and make new friends


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow, how cool that your parents are horse people, too. You lucky gal.  Plus you're doubly lucky cause you live in the best state, FL. We just moved to MI from Sarasota, Fl and I miss it terribly. I am originally from Miami and for a few years I lived in Gainesville and Ocala. I would move back in a heartbeat. 

Congrats on your new horse!


----------

